# æ/Æ (l'e dans l'a) en GUI

## CaptainBlood

AltGr[droit]+a fait l'affaire ici.

Rien trouvé d'aussi simple pour œ/Œ (l'e dans l'o).

Merci pour votre attention, interet & support

----------

## ghoti

 *CaptainBlood wrote:*   

> Rien trouvé d'aussi simple pour œ/Œ (l'e dans l'o).

 

Effectivement ...

Juste un peu moins simple : passer en clavier belge (Alt+Ctrl+k) et taper AltGr[droit]+o

----------

## CaptainBlood

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *CaptainBlood wrote:*   Rien trouvé d'aussi simple pour œ/Œ (l'e dans l'o). 
> 
> Effectivement ...
> 
> Juste un peu moins simple : passer en clavier belge (Alt+Ctrl+k) et taper AltGr[droit]+o

 

Intéressant.

Avant d'essayer, on revient comment au clavier d'origine?

Merci de votre attention, interet & support.

----------

## SnowBear

Salut,

En US international c'est aussi altgr+k.

Au passage IUG c'est quel layout ? Pas réussi à trouver sur internet   :Embarassed:  .

----------

## Anard

Sinon, AltGr + o en clavier Mac : Français (Macintosh)

Sous Xfce, pour switcher entre les claviers, je clique sur l'icône du drapeau dans le greffon Disposition du Clavier

----------

## CaptainBlood

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> Au passage IUG c'est quel layout

 

Interface Utilisateur Graphique = GUI (Graphics User Interface)

Utilisation malencontreuse de ma part... GUI aurait été plus clair, j'imagine...  :Embarassed: 

Merci de votre attention, intéret & support.

----------

## CaptainBlood

En fait, je n'ai qu'un seul clavier[Fr] installé en Xorg.

Alt+Ctrl+k est donc sans effet, il me semble.

Peut-etre qu'un remap de AltGr[droit]+o est réalisable...

A mettre en bas de la liste de mes TODO.

Merci de votre attention, intéret & support.

----------

## SnowBear

 *CaptainBlood wrote:*   

>  *SnowBear wrote:*   Au passage IUG c'est quel layout 
> 
> Interface Utilisateur Graphique = GUI (Graphics User Interface)
> 
> Utilisation malencontreuse de ma part... GUI aurait été plus clair, j'imagine... 
> ...

 

Ha !

Oui alors perso je comprend UI et GUI mais UIG première fois  :Very Happy:  .

As-tu tenté le altgr+o ? (cf wikipiedia ce serait peut être ça)

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/AZERTY#/media/Fichier:KB_France_Linux.svg

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/AZERTY#En_France

----------

## ghoti

 *CaptainBlood wrote:*   

> Avant d'essayer, on revient comment au clavier d'origine?

 

Oui, j'aurais dû préciser que c'était sous KDE   :Embarassed: 

Dans cet environnement, Alt+Ctrl+k permet de naviguer parmi les dispositions de clavier qu'on a choisi d'installer au préalable.

----------

